# For The Raw Feeders - and OMG moment



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

This evening we were quite happy as we separated out our recent purchase of emu meat because we got a really great deal on prices. So, there we are pulling out pieces from a dark garbage bag and hacking the RMB's apart to fit into zip lock bags (we split the order with several other raw feeders in the area). Suddenly, my DH realizes that there are a couple of pieces left and sticks his bare hand in to pull them out...and grasps an emu head, furry feathers and all!









He screamed "aghhhh" and when he told me what it was I just busted up laughing. Better him than me....

We ended up passing on the emu head after that, but I am anxious to see how GS Mom's pups enjoyed theirs







She is MUCH braver than we are!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GAAAARRRGGHHH!!!! LOL!! Eeeeww!! Eyes and everything?? Hurrrrkk!! ROFL! What a shock that must have been for poor DH! Wow.. a raw-feeder's Kodak Moment-- not!


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh that she is. Have you asked her about the lamb head, the pig head etc that she fed? I think I draw the line at heads.

BTW, my dogs say they are insanely jealous. They love emu. Too bad I don't get any out here.

Nandini


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I pass on head too...









Congrats on getting Emu.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I did the same thing once, except it was just a chicken head. I got really brave and fed it to Yoda. I couldn't look, but then I had to check and make sure that he was chewing and not trying to swallow it whole--but I looked at the wrong time, just in time to see him bite down and an eyeball pop out! Ewwwwwww!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Luca says fish heads are the best part!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: nanraoOh that she is. Have you asked her about the lamb head, the pig head etc that she fed? I think I draw the line at heads.


She did emu feet/legs last night too!









We've done fish heads before (lots of times actually) and have done a few whole rabbits (DH was in charge that day as I couldn't do the heads of those)...but we did have to draw the line at an emu head. 

And yes Patti - eyes, beak, feathers and all! It was like an emu staring at you from inside the bag. 

I was very excited about our emu find. The emu will be a once a year meat and it is from a local farm. So, we will slowly be stocking up over the next few months. The RMB's were a hit last night with the dogs!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I once got a baby emu for the dogs. It had fully developed but not hatched. Little baby emu ... crunch crunch crunch!!

Mwuahahahahahahaha!!!

I NEED to get Raw Dog Ranch back up - I miss those Veal Head pictures!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok Melissa, Gosh darn it. Don't get me any emu for now. I WON'T be asking Mom to store it for me. Mom who thinks that feeding raw chicken drumsticks is "gross."

She'd FREAK!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

No pic?







You should have shared that moment with us..


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good point Kallie. And it's not like they don't have a camera lying around the house....









Maybe she's getting it stuffed and mounted to hang over the fireplace? Guests will ask, and she'll tell them, "Yeah, that one's from the Big Emu Safari of 2008."


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomGood point Kallie. And it's not like they don't have a camera lying around the house....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I don't think I would have been allowed to even TOUCH the D2X with my raw-meat covered hands! If so, I would have had to high-tail it up to Camp-Lori for a few weeks so DH couldn't find me.









I'll make sure to request one emu head for my next order to take a picture - and if it mysteriously ends up at Campers house, I'll plead the 5th!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

we left our two gsds with my parents the last week when we went out of town. I laid out the diet for my mom. thought it would be easy, bought a couple bags of chicken quarters from walmart for some of their meals.

She called me and said, uh.... the first day she went to feed them from the sack of quarters like we always do, she found not only the quarter but the leg and foot and a nails and everything all intact!

it probably wouldnt freak many of us out, but it was just supposed to be quarters from walmart! And out comes the whole dang chicken leg long overgrown nails and all!

My mom wasnt freaked out by the tripe and all its smelliness, but the chicken leg with the foot and nails. i have to admit I havent seen that in any of the bags either.

so, i think that was her OMG moment! poor lady! she has never even had dogs! she was a good sport about it though

it made me laugh about reaching into the bag and what you find...that is exactly what she did! and was surprised!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Mmmm chicken feet.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomGood point Kallie. And it's not like they don't have a camera lying around the house....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















> Quote:I don't think I would have been allowed to even TOUCH the D2X with my raw-meat covered hands!


That's what DHs are for..


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*lol* 

I would have given up a leg and my thumb to see Tony yelp like a girl! 

When I went over to grab some of my order, Tony had this strange goofy expression on his face ... he disappeared while I chatted with Melissa and came out again, carefully cradling a bag with both hands. Nestled within was something small & black. From my angle, it seriously looked like a week old pup cos I could see fuzz ... and that was what I thought it was.

Then he asked if I would like to give it to Janka.

I bent over the bag and zOMG it was the emu head! The lids were partially opened, and you can see the eyeball. The beak was partially opened and ... just blood spatter in the bag. It was something out of CSI: Las Vegas. Tony was all laughing and being all bad-a$$ about it, although he was super careful not to touch it ... but later Melissa blew his cover and said he screamed like a girl - HAHA - when he reached down and touched something soft and fluffy.

No one wanted the head. I know I won't be touching emu feet. It's all huge and reptilian and Big Bird-ish. Bleh.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL...I think he screamed because he was expecting to pull out an RMB and when he felt somthing furry and feathery (instead of meaty), he jumped!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sigh. I miss all the fun....


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You need to come down and visit your parents one of these days....


----------

